# Access Datenbank über Excel füttern



## Basti010 (11. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

also zuerstmal meine Rahmenbedingungen. In meinem Betrieb gibt es nur relativ wenig Access Lizenzen. Jetzt soll ich eine Datenbank in Access erstellen deren Datensätze aber komplett über verschiedene Eingabemasken in Excel eingegeben werden sollen. Weiters sollen verschiedene Datensätze wieder in Excel ausgelesen werden um Statistiken erstellen zu können.
Ich kenn mich mittlerweile relativ gut mit Excel und dessen VBA Programmierung aus, hab aber noch keine große Erfahrung mit Access. 

Gibt es also eine Möglichkeit die Access Datenbank komplett über eine Exceleingabemaske (Keine kompletten Tabellen, somit fällt der Import höchst wahrscheinlich auch weg) zu füttern?

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten


Basti


----------



## Yaslaw (11. Juni 2010)

theoretisch ja. Aber ich glaube es nützt dir wenig. 
Um vom PC auf dem das Excel läuft das Access über das Vorgenannte zu füttern, brauchst du mWn die Access-Runtime oder die Access-ODBC-Treiber.

Ich bezweifle dass es geht ohne installiertes Access eine Access-DB die auf dem Server liegt zu füttern.


----------



## Basti010 (11. Juni 2010)

Danke schonmal,

gibt es denn irgendwelche anderen Programme über die das gehen könnte? Oder vielleicht durch eine PHP oder Html Programmierung?

Basti


----------



## Yaslaw (11. Juni 2010)

Mir ist keines Bekannt. Es muss ja die DB lesen und schreiben können...

Ev. findest du dei ODBC-Treiber zur Access-DB (oder sind das Default-Treiber von MS Office (auch ohne Access)). ODBC ist eine Schnittstelle zweischen versch. Datenbanken etc. Mit ODBC könntest du ggf. aus Excel oder anderen allgemeinen Datenbankprogrammen etwas machen.

Mach dich einfach mal mit ODBC vertraut


----------



## Basti010 (11. Juni 2010)

Vielen Dank nochmals,

ich versuch es mal auf diesem Weg.

Basti


----------



## Drogist (11. Juni 2010)

Hallo Basti,

ich verstehe dich so: Du willst in Excel Daten eingeben und diese dann in Access verarbeiten. Richtig?
Dann kannst du in Access (Welche Versionen sind es denn?) eine Excel-Tabelle oder auch nur einen Bereich als "verlinkte Tabelle" nutzen. Also, es gibt nur die Excel-Tabelle und Access tut so, als wenn die Tabelle ein Teil der entsprechenden Datenbank ist. Das Stichwort dazu ist "Verknüpfung". Dann hast du in Access immer die aktuellen Daten, kannst von Access direkt in der Excel-Tabelle Änderungen vornehmen und brauchst dich nicht mit ODBC uns solchen "Nettigkeiten" herumzuschlagen . (ODBC ist ein wirklich leistungsfähigen und wertvolles Instrument, es bedarf jedoch einiger Grundlagen und viel Übung).


----------



## Yaslaw (12. Juni 2010)

@Drogist
Sein Problem ist, dass er mit Excel auf Access zugreiffen will, ohne das Access auf dem PC installiert ist...


----------



## Drogist (12. Juni 2010)

yaslaw hat gesagt.:


> @Drogist
> Sein Problem ist, dass er mit Excel auf Access zugreiffen will, ohne das Access auf dem PC installiert ist...


Fullquote ist zwar nicht toll, aber hier gab es nichts zu kürzen 
@yaslaw:
Hmmm, bist du sicher? 





> Gibt es also eine Möglichkeit die Access Datenbank komplett über eine Exceleingabemaske (Keine kompletten Tabellen, somit fällt der Import höchst wahrscheinlich auch weg) zu füttern?


 Danach will der TS in Excel über eine Datenmaske Werte eingeben und dann in Access auswerten. Aber das soll Basti selbst entscheiden.


----------



## Yaslaw (12. Juni 2010)

Basti010 hat gesagt.:


> also zuerstmal meine Rahmenbedingungen. In meinem Betrieb gibt es nur relativ wenig Access Lizenzen. Jetzt soll ich eine Datenbank in Access erstellen deren Datensätze aber komplett über verschiedene Eingabemasken in Excel eingegeben werden sollen.
> ...



Der zweite Satz sagts doch....


----------

